# Small but slowly growing!!!



## deathcabber (Sep 9, 2005)

*Updated* pics to come!

Blush:
Trace Gold
Foolish Me
Margin

Lipglass:
Rayothon
Florabundance
Zazoom
Sizzlepeach
Lychee Luxe
Fine China
Damzel
Dreamy
Sweet Inspiration
C-Thru

Lustreglass:
Garden
Flusterose

E/s:
Expensive Pink
Tilt
Chillblue
Lil' Lily
Lustreleaf
Anti Establishment
Prismique
Meadowland
Swimming
Retrospeck
Cranberry 

Quads:
Inventive Eyes


Fluidliners:
Blitz & Glitz
Dipdown

Paints:
Shimma

Pigment samples:
Turquoise Matte/Frost Mix
Old Gold
Frost
Grape
All Girl
Steel Blue
Deckchair
Coco Beach
Deep Blue Green
Green Brown
Blue Brown
Kitschmas 
Reflects Pearl 
White Gold
Vanilla
Melon
Frozen White
Copper Sparkle
Rose
And a few other custom mixes


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 10, 2005)

verryy nice collection girl!


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 10, 2005)

jaw drops at the look of your lipglasses!!! lovely collection- not that small= mines even smaller!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 29, 2007)

nice collection


----------

